# So, Android fanatic has just been given an iPad 2



## Greebozz (Aug 1, 2013)

Firstly cheers mum,

It has led me to some deep philosophising about the ideological differences between Android and Apple.

I find the iPad 2 very annoying but very lovely at the same time. The surprising hit for me is reading E books on the device. Just requiring the tiniest flick to turn pages and an extremely pleasant screen to look at. The smoothness is very nice, and it is great for funny picture applications. The iPlayer and YouTube is fantastic.

But I found some pretty tough downsides. I found it a bit of an RSI (repetitive strain injury) nightmare. It seems like I've got to trace a pentagram with my finger into all 4 corners to do anything. I would absolutely kill for a back button by the home button. Back button is top left, menu button's top right. The home key to exit. I found this a real block to using the device. It seems crazy to have to make such huge hand movements.

The inability to customise the keyboard seems insane. There is a very good voice to text app called Dragon but there's no way to put a microphone on the keyboard. In fact you can only use the voice to text in its own particular Dragon application. The button to record your voice is in the middle at the top of the screen.

But the funny thing is, the hard work of navigating the device could be in my opinion some ways a benefit. Where is on my android tablet I can spend hours messing thing around, like a gladfly from one app to the other, and then music and then Internet. The iPad makes me only do one or 2 things with it, but those one or 2 things are good. I definitely get the Apple thing now.

If Android and Apple were spaceships

The Apple would be The Enterprise. And Android would be the Millennium Falcon.


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 1, 2013)

Worth a read

http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...d--and-why-i-want-my-iphone-back-8730771.html


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2013)

Or even: Why I Ditched the iPhone: My Very Own Protocol Droid
Why I am Leaving the iPhone etc etc etc


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> Worth a read


It's a pretty poor article, to be fair, as a reader comments:


> Very odd and poorly researched write up. The author (supposedly a tech writer so should know these things) wants a stock android experience as the company intended. The writer then proceeds to acquire 2 phones that knowingly don't meet that requirement. The Nexus series phones are exactly what was wanted - core android only and no customisations. You do have to wonder why the writer didn't get one of those to compare rather than a very sloppy article comparing 2 unrelated phones and then saying "go apple".


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 1, 2013)

editor said:


> It's a pretty poor article, to be fair, as a reader comments:


Yeah that's what I meant, and should've said, that he misses the actual point entirely.

Am very happy with my Nexus 4 running Android 4.3 personally


----------



## pesh (Aug 1, 2013)

i haven't tried a 'core android' phone, but i completely agree with him about Samsung massively fucking up their version of the operating system.

so far i've had to replace the keyboard, the dialler, the contacts and the battery to get close to being happy with it.

i'd describe ios as being dull but reliable while touchwiz is shit but fixable.


----------



## Greebozz (Aug 1, 2013)

editor said:


> Or even: Why I Ditched the iPhone: My Very Own Protocol Droid
> Why I am Leaving the iPhone etc etc etc


 
I much prefer an article like this, where you learn some technical stuff that you would only otherwise get by owning the product.  That blue to sharing issue is massive.

I think all the manufacturers are doing a great job, but I do wish they would focus entirely on the customers use of the product. and what the customer wants and none of this, you'll take what we design stuff.

My mum has become a serious Apple convert, and she is threatening to give me her iPhone  4 when the contract runs out.  She's trying to convert me.  I would only be interested if I get bored Or too busy to tinker with settings like I love doing now on my Samsung Galaxy S2.

My ideal phone would have a 4 inch screen, quad core removable battery and SD card, with really nice build quality and microphone quality.

My ideal tablet would preferably be 8 inches, quad core, HDMI out, SD card.

 And Naturally, pure  Android, and no touch Wiz or any other overlay whatsoever.

Anyone else got some bespoke requirements, or are you guys/gals happy?


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2013)

Towards the end of my long serving S2's life I finally got around to installing a custom ROM which was pure Android with a few tweaks. I liked it so much I'm considering doing the same to my S4.


----------



## Greebozz (Aug 1, 2013)

editor said:


> Towards the end of my long serving S2's life I finally got around to installing a custom ROM which was pure Android with a few tweaks. I liked it so much I'm considering doing the same to my S4.


 
Hats off to you there.  I've gone halfway towards It, and rooted my S2 a few months ago.  The only thing holding me back from going the whole hog is having to reinstall over 400 apps.  It's a great feeling being able to install Fantastic root only apps aswell.


----------



## dervish (Aug 1, 2013)

You should find that as soon as you log on to google after installing the rom it automatically installs all your apps.


----------

